# New Boat Power Distribution Seaark Big Easy



## sospd (Jan 15, 2017)

I currently have 3 batteries powering engine, live wells, two power poles, two HDS 7's on console, 24v 70# trolling motor & DSI on bow. How would you hook up this stuff to the batteries for proper distribution? Do I need to add another battery? 
I mostly fish for crappie / catfish so recirc/aerator use is intermittent. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sospd (Jan 28, 2017)

Right now trolling motor is wired 24v and thought I could pull 12v off one trolling battery just for the side / down scans? Everything else is off starter battery and don't want to run it down and not start big motor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbweimar (Jan 28, 2017)

This reminds me of the days when I used to install LMR radios in old MIL-STD trucks with 24v systems. There IS a way pull 12v from those two batteries. If you're handy with a multimeter, you can prove around and see which terminals give you 12v. That's all I can recommend at this point, but I'll think about it some more. I would avoid putting another battery in the boat...That's an extra 50lbs of weight...


----------



## sospd (Jan 28, 2017)

I would like to avoid another battery also. Not enough real estate left in compartment for another one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 30, 2017)

I have 2 batteries on my boat. I have my TM wired to them so it draws 24V, but the rest of my accessories (bilge pump x2, radio, sonar, nav lights, anchor light, driving lights and interior lights) are all wired to one battery or the other to draw 12V. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 30, 2017)

Trolling motor on two batteries; everything else on the other battery.


----------



## Bob Landry (Feb 5, 2017)

You don't need another battery. One of the TM batteries will give you 12V. My sonars and nav lights are on the starting battery to eliminate interference. The sonars don't draw that much and the nav lights are only on when the motor is running and that keeps the starting battery charged. Deck lights, stereo, VHF all run off the 12V battery in the 24V bank.


----------



## sospd (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I will rearrange power and pull more off the trolling batteries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

